
The sound of SID: 35 years of chiptune's influence on electronic music - vinnyglennon
https://theconversation.com/the-sound-of-sid-35-years-of-chiptunes-influence-on-electronic-music-74935
======
fractallyte
A number of Commodore audio engineers went on to work at Ensoniq - itself
founded by SID creator Bob Yannes - and their 1986 'killer' synth, the Ensoniq
ESQ-1
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ensoniq_ESQ-1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ensoniq_ESQ-1)),
can be considered a successor to the SID.

It had some of the characteristic SID sound, but now much more refined.
Beneath that familiar (and far more accessible) MIDI keyboard was an 8 bit
synth ([https://www.native-instruments.com/forum/threads/emulate-
an-...](https://www.native-instruments.com/forum/threads/emulate-an-ensoniq-
esq-1.226960/#post-1312520)).

